# Cull More Faces!



## Guy Faukes (Jan 22, 2015)

*Grabs a pint and stands before the Lounge*

Members of the Forum, hear me! 

For too long, we have suffered with innumerable and poorly rendered smileys. For too long, when searching for an emotion besides Happiness or Mushroom, we have had to bear through Saturn and Watermelon as well! Some are utterly unrecognizable. Seriously, what is this :torn:? A human faced croissant? Pah! 

The Veterans have spoken, and faces have been deemed worth of survival, but some... hehe... some will not be so lucky. 
*
So, tell me, brothers and sisters! Of the following Smileys, which ones will be spared? 

*:torn: ffended: :stung: :dog: :mask: :worked_till_5am: :numbness: :unconscious: :fatigue: :rapture: :bi_polo: :witless:  :nonchalance: :single_eye: :single_eye: :uncomfortableness: :apologetic: :culpability:  :grief: :tan:  :fat: ride: :sour: :wink2: :distrust:  :shame: :apathy: :crushed: :cheese: :greedy_dollars: :love-struck: :chuncky: :dispirited: :hororr: :idea:

:moon: :adoration: :topsy_turvy: :kiwi-fruit: :GB_bonesrock: :eek2: :subdued: :disillusionment: :tongue2:  anda: :adjoint:  :moody: :hopelessness: :frown:  :confusion: :bull_head: range::sneakiness: :apthy: :disgust: :acne: :monkey: :jaded:   :dread:  :upset: :tennis: :abnormal: :indecisiveness: :stung: ffended: :untroubled: :heart-borken:


----------



## Boofy (Jan 22, 2015)

As a fellow cat, I demand :tiger: be spared. ;___;


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't speak for everyone but I use just three:    

Those communicate what I need to say to take the edge off words that I mean to be nice, but that could be taken negatively.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 22, 2015)

(Sigh)

Okay If I have to save smileys.. :dog: (I give this to TK for affection, Schrody gets the cat)
 :love_heart: I don't use it but come on have a heart 
:nightmare:  I use this one a lot. You like nightmare's don't you? :nightmare:
:abnormal: And by the way. I am not Salvador Dali. Ask Schrody.
nthego: I don't usually use this one either, but I've seen Blade use it. Do you want to break his :love_heart:

Okay my work is done (Hee Hee)


----------



## Bishop (Jan 22, 2015)

I only demand that this be spared:

:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## PiP (Jan 22, 2015)

ig2:
Please can we keep this one?


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2015)

:icon_cheesygrin::blue::thumbr::dejection::05.18-flustered::redface::worked_till_5am::hi::grumpy::icon_shaking2::apologetic::cheers::-kride::sour:](*,):drinkcoffee::scratch::cower::encouragement::sorrow::deadhorse::drunk::ghost::lemo::beaten::snowman::hopelessness::sunny::boxing::indecisiveness:nthego:

The above would be fine by me. To keep that is.:thumbr: (In no particular order of preference)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 22, 2015)

Kill zem. Kill zem all...


----------



## LeeC (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy and Bruno, are you seriously saying we go back to communicating with words alone, no sign language like we employed in prehistoric times?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes. And let's get rid of memes, while we're at it! They're not funny, and they never have been. Also, I HATE CATS.

I think I just broke the internet. evil_wink_face.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Yes. And let's get rid of memes, while we're at it! They're not funny, and they never have been. Also, I HATE CATS.
> 
> I think I just broke the internet. evil_wink_face.




If it makes you feel better cats hate you too


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 22, 2015)

lmao. It's a picture of a cat . . . with writing on it! What's not to love? Access to Google images makes you a comedy legend, these days. 

You've won me 'round, though. Dat is hella _amewsing_. (See what I did? aMEWsing. Cats...) 

Seriously, though, I don't see the harm in keeping all the smileys. They're hardly taking up space. I'd prefer better ones, but you hardly see 'em.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 22, 2015)

You know I just thought of something (PS thanks Bruno I agree with you)

If you're trying to find a specific smiley you can always do the ctrl-f and type in the first letters or symbol of the smiley you want. If you want the smurf for example you can type smurf in the box and guess what smiley will be highlighted. It isn't exactly brain surgery folks.

Stay tuned for the next crusade when someone tries to eliminate the What are you Listening to thread (not me I like that thread :brilsmur:   )


----------



## dale (Jan 22, 2015)

i don't use them, but i don't really see the point in taking any of them away. they don't bother me when other people us them.
some people seem to enjoy all of them and want more. i don't understand the issue. are people complaining about them or something?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 22, 2015)

Only the OP :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## dale (Jan 22, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Only the OP :icon_cheesygrin:



lol. damnit. 1st the patriots deflate the footballs and now the staff wants to take the emoticons. what is this world coming to? ha ha


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 22, 2015)

If the emojis go, I go. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> If the emojis go, I go. That's all I'm saying.




See? Do you want members to leave if you take away their smileys?

Wanna cupcake?


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 22, 2015)

Boofy said:


> As a fellow cat, I demand :tiger: be spared. ;___;



But Guy wanna a striped fur coat, and Guy gon' get one. 


*TJ1985* - a dry sense of humor without emoticons is a dangerous, and sometimes awkward, thing lol




Bishop said:


> I only demand that this be spared: :ChainGunSmiley:



Of course, what is Snake without his machine gun Smiley? I guess... Snake... just without a machine gun Smiley...



PiP said:


> ig2: Please can we keep this one?



I guess... *sigh* no bacon in the staff mess hall tonight...



LeeC said:


> Guy and Bruno, are you seriously saying we go back to communicating with words alone, no sign language like we employed in prehistoric times?



I can't speak for Bruno, but we should revert back to communicating through a series of crude grunts, pointing and gesturing just like prehistoric times. Hughhh huuuhh... hhhhuuuuhhh!? 



mrmustard615 said:


> Stay tuned for the next crusade when someone tries to eliminate the What are you Listening to thread (not me I like that thread :brilsmur: )



Yesh, you try to do a bit of tidying up and people start comparing you to one of the biggest religious blood baths of history... If I had an actual photo of myself, I'd bet Schrody and Mustard would be pinning a certain mustache to it. D:



dale said:


> i don't use them, but i don't really see the point in taking any of them away. they don't bother me when other people us them.
> some people seem to enjoy all of them and want more. i don't understand the issue. are people complaining about them or something?



Basically, there's a lot of them, not all of them are good, some are redundant, and if you want to find one that suits you, you have to wade through a pile of them. Even if you do basic CTRL-F searches, you won't find simple ones like "angry" or "happy"



Bruno Spatola said:


> If the emojis go, I go. That's all I'm saying.



No, no one is saying we should take away ALL of the emojis... for now *cough*


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 22, 2015)

What sort of care packages will the unemployed emojis expect? We can't just heave them out into the cold, unforgiving Internet. They'll trundle onto 4chan and lose all of their human-like qualities within an hour.

If you can sleep with their happy, jolly, nonsensical faces haunting you, then go right ahead! IT'S THEIR BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS, MAN. Well, not blood, but . . . whatever it is. Binary code, or the bottled laughter of children mixed with shards of rainbow.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh wait till Schrody wakes up tomorrow


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 22, 2015)

THERE WON'T BE A TOMORROW WITHOUT EMOJIS, DON'T YOU PEOPLE UNDERSTAND!? THE SKY WILL BURN.

Okay, I'm over it now...

[video=youtube;eegDtyrSUZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eegDtyrSUZw[/video]


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 22, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Oh wait till Schrody wakes up tomorrow



Wait, wait, wait... if she's the daddy... what are you in this arrangement? D:


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 22, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Wait, wait, wait... if she's the daddy... what are you in this arrangement? D:



It's... complicated, involving an octopus and a pumpkin. If you have a weak stomach you really don't want to know.


----------



## Sam (Jan 23, 2015)

You can take every one of them, for all I care. 

I almost never use them.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 23, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Wait, wait, wait... if she's the daddy... what are you in this arrangement? D:



Princess Leia


----------



## Schrody (Jan 23, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> It's... complicated, involving an octopus and a pumpkin. If you have a weak stomach you really don't want to know.



Some kind of weird hentai? XD


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 23, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Some kind of weird hentai? XD



Why am I even surprised you know that word? ><


----------



## Schrody (Jan 24, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Why am I even surprised you know that word? ><



Believe me, I wish I don't.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 25, 2015)

*Sharpens scythe with long, slow scrapes....*


----------



## Schrody (Jan 25, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> *Sharpens scythe with long, slow scrapes....*



:shock:


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2015)

One advantage, I think, in paring down the number of smilies would be that they could be presented in a format that was consistent.:encouragement: I find that now there is a 'shuffle' once in awhile where all the items are repositioned and you have to go looking for them.:dejection: I assume that this is because there are more items than display spots and the shuffle occurs periodically to 'turn over stock', so to speak. Not the end of the world but a little bit of a time waster.:blue:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 25, 2015)

Noooooo!!!!!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 25, 2015)

Blade said:


> One advantage, I think, in paring down the number of smilies would be that they could be presented in a format that was consistent.:encouragement: I find that now there is a 'shuffle' once in awhile where all the items are repositioned and you have to go looking for them.:dejection: I assume that this is because there are more items than display spots and the shuffle occurs periodically to 'turn over stock', so to speak. Not the end of the world but a little bit of a time waster.:blue:



I noticed that too and never knew why that happened. I'm thinking of submitting this list to Cran sooner than later. It will remove about 1/4 of all Smileys, so it will definitely help with the shuffle. Personally, I'd like to remove twice as many, but I think two members of this forum would take up arms 

I wonder if we could sort the Smileys as well... hmm...


----------



## dale (Jan 25, 2015)

1st they came for the communists....
then they came for the jews.....
then they came for the smilies......

and it all went downhill from there.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 25, 2015)

We have not and never will take away neither Communists nor Jews... 

But we are starting with Smileys... mwuahahaha


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 25, 2015)

:barbershop_quartet_

Of all those in the OP's list, that's the only one I use every once in a while. But what would WF be without the mods performing their hit song, "Ain't No Spam In The Green Machine"?

And a one, and a two...:barbershop_quartet_


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 25, 2015)

Right, of course... where would be without that endearing performance of "Ain't No Spam" with those tambourines and recorders


----------



## escorial (Jan 25, 2015)

View attachment 7385


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 26, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> We have not and never will take away neither Communists nor Jews...
> 
> But we are starting with Smileys... mwuahahaha



What about the Jewish/Communist smileys? They've all got religions and agendas, dude. Don't be fooled by their round little faces. The smurf one spat on me and called me a racist because I said I didn't like The Blue Man Group.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay I'll grant you that we have a few duplicate smileys and I'm certainly okay with sorting the smileys in the order of popularity. That way those that don't mind searching for the appropriate smiley (read those two protesters you're referring too) can still use the smileys they want. (Or we can paste the smileys on a word document- like we both did) MUAHAHAHAHA!

:hell_pawn:


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2015)

No one can stop us now, Musty! :twisted:


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> I noticed that too and never knew why that happened. I'm thinking of submitting this list to Cran sooner than later. It will remove about 1/4 of all Smileys, so it will definitely help with the shuffle. Personally, I'd like to remove twice as many, but I think two members of this forum would take up arms
> 
> I wonder if we could sort the Smileys as well... hmm...



I think the 'overflow' theory holds water. Today, at the latest tomorrow, I will go through the units now posted and come up with sets of obvious duplicates. This will certainly cover the 1/4 anyway.:encouragement:



dale said:


> 1st they came for the communists....
> then they came for the jews.....
> then they came for the smilies......
> 
> and it all went downhill from there.



Thanks.:tears_of_joy: The issue now has world historical validation.:dog:



			
				J Anfinson. said:
			
		

> :barbershop_quartet_
> 
> Of all those in the OP's list, that's the only one I use every once in a while. But what would WF be without the mods performing their hit song, "Ain't No Spam In The Green Machine"?
> 
> And a one, and a two...:barbershop_quartet_



A blessing from above.:thumbr:


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2015)

Forget the procrastination this was easier than I thought. This is the general idea on a 'once through' not meant as final and definitive.

Negative :blue::grey:ffended::05.18-flustered::numbness::grumpy:ale::disturbed::apologetic::culpability::sour::distrust::distress::sorrow::neglected::subdued::sad::uncomfortableness:

Positive  :icon_cheesygrin::lol::thumbr::tears_of_joy::dog::tears_of_joy::mrgreen::witless:irate::biggrin::wink2:=D>:chuncky::nevreness::courage::lemo::flower::eagerness::applouse::stung::untroubled:

Of less than obvious use  :raindeer::smiley_simmons::fox::afro::black_eyedBishop?)

To be continued, I suppose. I suddenly could not get the second page. As per the overflow theory i noticed that a few of the items were repeated in the selection that was posted. (??)

Edit: :cupcake::teapot::icon_arrowu::single_eye:X\'D:tan::santa::icon_arrowl::tyrannosaurus::cheese::icon_monkey::alien::icon_arrowd::clown::bee:each::watermelon:haroh::GB_bonesrock::kiwi-fruit:

Enough already. Granted that this is overkill but it would be nice to have a stable array of the basics. That way a good variety would be both available and in a predictable location. The weeding out would be somewhat arbitrary and may not amout to much at all.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm more of a fan of having the basic six emotions first (similar to Ajax), then adding general groups after... maybe we can even sort by artistic style, since it seems that there are two major styles of Smiley (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Blade said:


> ]The weeding out would be somewhat arbitrary and may not amount to much at all.



It's a necessity. There are over 300 emoticons, which means a lot of categories or a lot per category, or even just have a massive "Other" category. Either way, it is still a lot to visually sort through.


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> It's a necessity. There are over 300 emoticons, which means a lot of categories or a lot per category, or even just have a massive "Other" category. Either way, it is still a lot to visually sort through.



One step at a time.:-k I think we need a target # and then it will be a matter of trimming down to that point. If we had a 'use count' on each item it would be easy, we could just shout 'democracy' and remove the less popular. (Especially effective since no one was warned in advance and thus would be unable to sway the 'voting'.):applause:

If you can provide an exact 'now' and 'goal' count i would be willing to present a tentative cull proposal for anyone to look at.:drinkcoffee:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 26, 2015)

Blade said:


> One step at a time.



My sentiment exactly. First, I want to just get rid of these initial ~70, wait and see if anyone has any issues. If in a month nothing arises, we'll start the cull again. It's a subjective exercise since Smiley's are a matter of personal preference and I doubt everyone on the forum has looked at this thread (they may have a few they like that they want saved). There are another ~30 emoticons that were not listed to be saved, but I wanted to be conservative with this initially/not boggle everyone who tried to read the original post. 

If you want take the initiative to drawing up basic categories, that would definitely go long way in organizing the Smiley's.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 26, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> It's a subjective exercise since Smiley's are a matter of personal preference and I doubt everyone on the forum has looked at this thread (they may have a few they like that they want saved).





And that's the point. Chances are there is a smiley that somebody here might want to use. Believe it or not I don't use every single smiley (and of course there are obvious duplicates) but as you noted, who knows what someone else may want to use. If you don't like smileys, don't use them. 

And just out of curiosity don't we all have more important things to do that worrying about eliminating (or saving) smileys? Just sayin :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 26, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> And just out of curiosity don't we all have more important things to do that worrying about eliminating (or saving) smileys? Just sayin :icon_cheesygrin:



Evidently not


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2015)

> If you want take the initiative to drawing up basic categories, that would definitely go long way in organizing the Smiley's.



Will do. I will be on line again tomorrow and have a division posted in the afternoon. (EST)



> I doubt everyone on the forum has looked at this thread (they may have a few they like that they want saved).



When I saw this my instinct was 'act quickly' but I will proceed with caution.:05.18-flustered:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 26, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Believe it or not I don't use every single smiley



When I initially read your post in the first thread, I thought you just pasted every single smiley into your response 



mrmustard615 said:


> And just out of curiosity don't we all have more important things to do that worrying about eliminating (or saving) smileys? Just sayin :icon_cheesygrin:



Now, Mustard, I know you're one of them Smiley sympathizers, but this cull is gonna happen one way or another


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2015)

Just don't take my :cookie: smiley.


----------



## dale (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay here's an idea (If it isn't too painstaking). We can group the smileys into three or four columns, maybe one for the most twenty popular,  then we can put the others in two or three other columns maybe one for happy smileys , one for other emotions like sad and angry, and one for miscellaneous (such as devil :devilish: for example). That way nothing gets culled (except the obvious duplicates) and it would be easier to find the more popular smileys. Those who want a different smiley can dig into the other columns if they want.I don't mind as long as it is there. If this can work I think everybody will be happy.


----------



## dale (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## dale (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## dale (Jan 26, 2015)

lol. this site can be fun. and it's simple....

http://memedad.com


----------



## Schrody (Jan 27, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Now, Mustard, I know you're one of them Smiley sympathizers, but this cull is gonna happen one way or another


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2015)

dale said:


> lol. this site can be fun. and it's simple....
> 
> http://memedad.com



:smiley_simmons: Great! How do you get it from the site to an image on the post?:scratch:


----------



## dale (Jan 27, 2015)

right click the image you created on the site and click "save" to your computer. then bring the image from your computer to the post as an attachment.


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2015)

dale said:
			
		

> right click the image you created on the site and click "save" to your computer. then bring the image from your computer to the site as an attachment.



I got the image from the site to the reply box but now it seems too big to post.](*,)


----------



## dale (Jan 27, 2015)

Blade said:


> I got the image from the site to the reply box but now it seems too big to post.](*,)



i'm not computer literate enough to tell you how to fix that.


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2015)

dale said:
			
		

> i'm not computer literate enough to tell you how to fix that.



It is OK, I got it. I was copying before creating. I think I am going to have fun with this.:king:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 27, 2015)

Schrody said:


>




Now that is adorable. I would never cull this little one.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 27, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Now that is adorable. I would never cull this little one.




That's because you can't. It's in our smiley thread MUHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 27, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Now that is adorable. I would never cull this little one.


I disagree. It clearly has a dislocated ankle -- perhaps even a compound fracture. Put it out of its misery, for gosh's sake.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I disagree. It clearly has a dislocated ankle -- perhaps even a compound fracture. Put it out of its misery, for gosh's sake.



B-b-but,      y-y-ou.........can't.....


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2015)

OK. I have decided to number the items for easy reference although it makes the job considerably longer in fact.

*S*miles - (1):icon_cheesygrin2)(3):lol4):tears_of_joy5)(6):biggrin7):chuncky9)(10)=P~(11)eaceful12):eagerness13):sunny14):friendly_wink15):apple16)

*F*rowns -  (1)ffended2):blue3):grey4):grumpy5):fatigue6):apologetic7)(9):neglected10):confusion11):evil12):upset13):sad:

*M*ood - (1)ffended2):stung3):untroubled4):dejection5):neutral6):icon_silent7):05.18-flustered9):concern10):redface11):black_eyed12):worked_till_5am13):numbness14):applause15):unconscious16):02.47-tranquillity17):cold19):fatigue20)[-((21):rapture22):witless23):disturbed24):-k(25):distrust26):shame:

(27):apathy29)#-o(30):livid31):encouragement32)layful33):beguiled34):hypnotysed35):distracted36):neglected37):emptiness39):-?(40):sulkiness41):calm42):victorious43):subdued44):???45):moody46):apthy47):tickled_pink49):miserable50) (51):excitement52):ambivalence53):-$

*T*hings. -(1):coffee2):strawberry3):cupcake4):teapot5):star6):love_heart7):icon_arrowl9)en10):drinkcoffee11)](*,)(12)encil13):coffeescreen14)each15):soap16):mushroom17):snowman19):moon20):GB_bonesrock21):kiwi-fruit22):read23):flower24)

:rugby25):icon_cherry26):book:

There is an odd glitch thing going on here between the writing of the post and the result that appears on the board. Everywhere you have an '8' a cool smiley8) appears and jumbles up the presentation. i have fixed this up simply by skipping all the numbers including an '8'.

To be continued......

*P*eople, animals - (1) :dog2):brilsmur3):raindeer4):king5):fox6):afro7):cat9):mrgreen10):tan11):rofl12):santa13)ig14):alien)15:gorilla16):clown17):icon_joker19):angel20):semi-twins21):listening_headphone(22):deadhorse23):couple_inlove24):ChainGunSmiley25)haroh26):satellite27):butterfly29):sylvestertweety30):bull_head31):geek32)ig233):joker34):abnormal35):raindeer:

*O*dds and ends - (1):twisted2):roll3):icon_bounce4)\\/(5):hi6):loyal7):cold9)ale10):icon_shaking211):bi_polo12):icon_arrowu13):cheers14)X\'D(15):tan16):icon_shaking17):icon_arrowl19)(20):greedy_dollars21):love-struck22)=D>(23)irate224)ositive:

(25):triumphant26):cower27):cheerful29):-\"(30):sorrow31):bomb32):2stars33):5stars34):listening_headphone(35)rofiler36):soap37):drunk39):1stars40):ghost41)ukel42)=;(43):spidey44):idea45

):hororr46):topsy_turvy47):barbershop_quartet_(49):icon_colors50):boxing51):hell_pawn52):indecisiveness53):dejection54):heart-borken:


----------



## Cran (Jan 27, 2015)

Blade said:


> OK. I have decided to number the items for easy reference although it makes the job considerably longer in fact.
> 
> Smiles - (1):icon_cheesygrin2)(3):lol4):tears_of_joy5)(6):biggrin7):chuncky9)(10)=P~(11)eaceful12):eagerness13):sunny14):friendly_wink15):apple16)
> 
> ...



It's not a glitch, it's a normal function that converts smiley texts into smiley gifs. There is the option to disable smileys in text, but it will disable all smileys not embedded as images in the post.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 28, 2015)

Blade said:


> :smiley_simmons: Great! How do you get it from the site to an image on the post?:scratch:



Right click, copy image URL, then paste it into the "insert image" as a pic. Voila!



Guy Faukes said:


> Now that is adorable. I would never cull this little one.



You can't - it's not "integrated" in the forum, and I have it in Word document, so you'll never never stop me! XD


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 28, 2015)

Schrody said:


> You can't - it's not "integrated" in the forum, and I have it in Word document, so you'll never never stop me! XD



We control the smileys whether the OP likes it or not MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  :devilish:


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey, as long as they're Smileys you are using in a post, I don't mind.  

The 70 or so that are not being used and currently in the database, however...


----------



## Gumby (Jan 28, 2015)

's!!!


----------



## dale (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 28, 2015)

You must surrender. Resistance is futile


----------



## Gumby (Jan 29, 2015)

This seriously smacks of smiley suppression; so sad seeing such scurrilous, self serving, supercilious subterfuge, sowing subversive, sabotage-seeking, seditious skullduggery!


----------



## Cran (Jan 29, 2015)

Blade said:


> I got the image from the site to the reply box but now it seems too big to post.](*,)


If you've saved the image to your computer, you should be able to resize it even without a dedicated graphics program.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 29, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> We control the smileys whether the OP likes it or not MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  :devilish:



_There is nothing wrong with your computer. Do not attempt to adjust the smileys. We are controlling transmission._


----------

